

Why Does Mass Hysteria Affect Mostly Women? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/why-does-mass-hysteria-affect-mostly-women

======
GFK_of_xmaspast
Who says it does?

~~~
DanBC
Did you read the article?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
Yeah, and I didn't see any evidence for the claim that it does. Anecdotes,
yes, data, no.

